# Living room rug size



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Pic of room?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Leave the 9x12 and add a smaller one on top as an accent. If the big one is patterened, the small one should be monochrome.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)

Is the rug geometric? Cutting a 9x12 rug smaller (or any rug smaller) is easy to cut and have bound. Just paid $1.25 to have a 9x12 custom cut/bound and fit a space. Cost me less than 100 bucks and wound up with a runner (that I had to pay separate to bind).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How big is the room? Just the front legs of both the couch and chairs have to be on the rug.
I have a 9x12 in my LR and that’s the way I have it - just the front legs of both the sofa and two chairs are on the rug.
Pics would help…I don’t like the idea of two rugs. It would look awkward.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

We have a 9 X 11 in our living room and we decided to lay it diagonally. one sofa sits up to the edge and the corner goes under the other sofa. Recliner and occasional chair sit up next to the edge.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Maybe a slightly smaller rug, to fit within the furniture? I had a nice area rug over carpet in my house in Hawaii, with couch, chairs, TV and bookcase around it.. No furniture was on it.

It had a soft pad under it. It was surprising how many people sat on the rug with their back against the couch! The couch & chair were leather, filled with feathers, but, people liked the rug!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik, of course you can do what you want in your own house. However, a rug that sits
around the furniture without it being anchored down with furniture legs - you then
have created a floating rug. It looks a little out of sorts. IMHO.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Nik, of course you can do what you want in your own house. However, a rug that sits
> around the furniture without it being anchored down with furniture legs - you then
> have created a floating rug. It looks a little out of sorts. IMHO.


I had a non-slip pad underneath. It looked fine. Cerulean blue and white rug on an almost white carpet.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, a rug on top of a rug makes a difference. The smaller rug on top of a larger rug is a different look all together - then having a floating rug on a wood floor. That’s what I assume that Jenn has ( a rug on top of a wood floor?)


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> I had a non-slip pad underneath. It looked fine. Cerulean blue and white rug on an almost white carpet.


We HAVE to put non slip pads under every rug. We have two golden doodles who fly through and then slam on the brakes when they get to the rugs. Before the pads, I more than once found a rug folded up in front of a sofa.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Well, a rug on top of a rug makes a difference. The smaller rug on top of a larger rug is a different look all together - then having a floating rug on a wood floor. That’s what I assume that Jenn has ( a rug on top of a wood floor?)


I really don't understand. I love area rugs on wood floors.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I had a non-slip pad underneath. It looked fine. Cerulean blue and white rug on an almost white carpet.


I understood your post to be - that you had a blue and white area rug on top of an almost white carpet?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

My wife prefers our area rug to have one end under the front legs of our couch so it stays in place better. Other than something at the door I could care less whether or not there are any rugs or where they are placed.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

mark sr said:


> Other than something at the door I could care less whether or not there are any rugs or where they are placed.


Right. And you’re man enough to tell that to your wife, who selected the rugs and carefully arranged them.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I didn't say I was stupid!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Most men usually don’t care a lot about decorating, and go along with what the wife wants.


----------



## geenowalker (Aug 19, 2013)




----------

